# Le gustó Lima de noche? que tal de dia? fotos por mi :D



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bueh, Tiempo que no hacia un thread mio general sobre el centro aqui en el foro peruano, y pos, de todas las veces que he salido a tomar fotos con el forista Don Omar (Yibrail Mizrahi), en especial esta ultima vez :happy:, asi que ahi van las fotos!!!

*RECUERDEN HACER CLICK EN LAS FOTOS PARA AMPLIARLAS*

Centro Historico, zonas "tradicionales". Fotos tomadas desde Junio hasta principios de agosto:

1. Por el Pasaje Olaya:



2. Casa de correos al atardecer:



3. Tres tomas de San Francisco:







4. Un poco de la plaza de San Francisco:











5. Torre del convento de Santo Domingo:



6. Un Jiron el cual no recuerdo :



7. Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Gracia (conocida como San Agustin):



Tamaño Maxima calidad: CLICK AQUI

8. Jiron de la Union:



9. Basilica de Nuestra señora de la Merced:



10. El centro en familia :



11. La PNP jojo:



Y bueh, estas son las primeras fotos del thread . No estan con una calidad tan alta como las que vienen porque fueron tomadas con formato JPG .

Ahora viene la parte "estrella" de este thread :happy:

Centro historico zonas "no tan fotografiadas" del foro. Fotos del 13 de octubre.

En construccion .


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

que lindoooooooo!!!! excelente thread!!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

*buenisimo Manuel.......*

muy bueno.......
me gusto esta foto en especial.....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las fotos Manu! Gracias x compartirlas con nosotros.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos Manuel! Se ven bastante...artísticas


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Si estas eran las "mas o menos" y estan wowww.... como seran las otras?!!! Excelentes fotos como siempre Imanolsoliman.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Que buenas fotos Imanol, son muy artisticas, los personajes darian un libro de fotografias, al peruano le gusta mucho aprovechar los espacios públicos junto con la familia, felicitaciones. Gracias por compartirlas:cheers:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Las fotos como siempre unicas, magníficas y excelentes jaja :cheers: la 6 me hace recordar a Arequipa .


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me gustó mucho la compilación, Imanol--ya ni sé qué adjetivos usar...magni-fasci-excelentes. Pensé que sería difícil encontrar una foto de la plazuela de San Francisco sin las palomas, y tenía razón...son tan figuretis, jaja. 

No te demores con las otras fotos, postéalas antes que te ganen la primicia... :lol:

¡Saludos!!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos! kay:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Si me gustó ???? Nah, nada que ver.........
















Me encantó !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Muy chevere el thread, una buenísima colección fotográfica !



.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Interesante ver Lima d esa manera dramatica ... la vrdd sta weno l thread. Salu2 Imanol!!!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Que buenas fotos, me imagino que cuando lances las oras voy a quedar atontado, aun más tomando en cuenta las super fotos que siempre postea Imanol!!! gracias por las fotos estas re bravazas


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Tienes unas fotos muy interesantes, Manuel. El centro de Lima siempre va a tener distintos ángulos para ser fotografiados.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

muy lindas fotos, algunas dan un toque como de nostalgia, saludos.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Muy buenas fotos Imanol, està me gustò un poco màs :*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Esa foto en el tamaño de máxima calidad es bravaza!!! 

Felicitaciones Imanol..!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Esa foto en el tamaño de máxima calidad es bravaza!!!
> 
> Felicitaciones Imanol..!


*Y me vas a decir...:lol: , queda para la colecciòn.*


----------



## andy philipps (Oct 13, 2007)

definitivamente el mejor fotógrafo del foro peruano y uno de los mejores del foro latinoamericano
felicidades!!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Excelente Imanol, tus fotos artisticas como siempre me encanta. :yes:


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Pucha, creo que debes tener un dilema grande entre la arquitectura y la fotografía, es fácil darse cuenta que como fotografo te iría muy bien.

Ahhh, una cosa... deberías poner estás fotos en algún foro internacional, te van a llover elogios.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Un adelanto de la tercera parte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asu!!! Nunca había visto tanta gente en esa zona... Fue por la procesión?


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Me han encantado tus fotos en blanco y negro, sobretodo la del Congreso, que resalta la rojiblanca.
Que pena esta estátua de la Plaza Francia, la de la Libertad, que le han robado el faro y el libro:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*La 3era parte serà mejor por lo visto.*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Asu!!! Nunca había visto tanta gente en esa zona... *Fue por la procesión?*


Si, hubo muchisisisisima gente en la guardada del señor T_T. Y eso que al principio estaba casi vacio!
Fui atropellado, chancado, y arrastrado, pero tome buenas fotos.......... hehehehe

Kametza: Hay mas cariatides, estan en el Jiron Contumaza.

Inkandrew: Si, justo en la Plazuela del teatro, frente al Segura.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jejejeje... Pobre... Los gajes del oficio.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Como bien dice Omar, los gajes del oficio... hno:

Pero si la cámara y las fotos quedaron intactas, lo demás no importa... 


¡Mentira, bromita nomás!!! Pero ya no hables tanto, pues, ¡postea las fotos! 




Imanolsoliman said:


> Si, hubo muchisisisisima gente en la guardada del señor T_T. Y eso que al principio estaba casi vacio!
> *Fui atropellado, chancado, y arrastrado, pero tome buenas fotos..........* hehehehe
> 
> Kametza: Hay mas cariatides, estan en el Jiron Contumaza.
> ...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Si, hubo muchisisisisima gente en la guardada del señor T_T. Y eso que al principio estaba casi vacio!
> Fui atropellado, chancado, y arrastrado, pero tome buenas fotos.......... hehehehe
> 
> Kametza: Hay mas cariatides, estan en el Jiron Contumaza.
> ...


Yeah !!! la tinke!! :lol: :cheers: speramos con ansias tus fotos ... me uno al pedido d L.I.M.A.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*Ya! xD!*

Ya que lo piden heheheheeh (estaba esperando mas comments xD)

Son basicamente fotos de un sunset en el centro de Lima. Siempre se le toma al sunset frente al mar... pero alguien penso en tomarle entre monumentos historicos ?

1. Empezamos con este edificio setentero frente a San Agustin:



2. Vamos Rumbo al convento mas antiguo de Lima:



3. Su Atrio:



4. Finalmente entramos :happy::



5. El Claustro Principal:









6. Unos acercamientos a las flores del claustro  (una amiga dijo: k gay!! xD):







7. Ahora vamos al segundo claustro y sus arcos trilobulados:



8. La preciosa y muy original cupula eliptica de la Capilla de San Martin, al mas puro estilo rococo:



9. Saliendo me encontre con las andas procesionales de Santa Rosa o.o!:



10. Como creo que la guia queria que la pagara mas , me hizo el favor de (contra las normas) levantar un poco el terciopelo que la cubria y poder ver el deteriorado pan de oro de las andas. Piden a gritos restauracion... peor, las partes donde la doracion se habia perdido habian sido pintadas con dorado. Parece que estaban a fuera porque iban a ser restauradas:



11. Y finalmente me retire del convento, con mi toma favorita del mismo:








12. Y llegamos a la Plaza Mayor ! buscando nuevos (y unos viejos) angulos al atardecer:



13. Ahora si un nuevo angulo :



14. Otro mas de la primada del Peru:



15. Al cielo:



16. Su lateral (H):





17. Su Parte de Atras:



18. Ahora vamos a San Franciscou! y vemos a esta chibola:



19. Una Parejita:



20. "Mas vale pajaro en mano que ver un ciento volar", y este chibolo se la tomo en serio:



21. La gente entra y sale de las viejas puertas de la Basilica:



22. Viejas puertas que parecen ir al cielo:



23. Ya Iba atardeciendo.....:





24. El sunset...





25. La foto final:








PD: Si hay parte 4 pero va a tardar un poco mas xD!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Manu :drool:

La foto del jarrón en el claustro de Santo Domingo esta buenísima!! Y las de los acercamientos a las flores también, de screensavers se verían rebien sólo que un toque gay  

La parte lateral y posterior de la Catedral de Lima se me hace medio desconocido, la próxima vez que vaya al centro procuraré darle la vuelta a toda esa manzana.

Y bueno valió la pena esperar que terminaras este hilo de fotos  
Felicitaciones eres un muy muy buen fotógrafo!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Manuel, bellísima esta tercera parte, a mí también me encantó la foto con el jarrón, y tu favorita también es espectacular. Ángulos originales, y me gustó que incluyeras tomas de detalles como las flores, y fotos de las andas de Santa Rosa no creo que vayamos a encontrar así por así. 

Excelente thread, y ojalá que no te tardes tanto con la cuarta parte...¡Saludos!!!!!!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Muy bonitas y artisticas...

esta foto me parecio re-curiosa, parece piletas sobre un anfiteatro


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Es cierto! Tenía que ser el 'ojo gráfico' de SoundMaster el que notara eso... 



SoundMaster said:


> Muy bonitas y artisticas...
> 
> esta foto me parecio re-curiosa, parece piletas sobre un anfiteatro


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Excelente!!!!!!!!!!! Imanol q wen thread ... las ultimas fotos posteadas stan bakanes ... incluso tu hazáña sacrilega d tomarle fotos al anda d sta Rosa jeje ... m gustaron bastante stas fotos!!!





































Wen ojo pa poner l lnte fotografico ... Salu2!!!!!!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

MoOoOoOOoOoOooostras! Jajajaja, hubieras preguntado cómo se llamaba esa sala con el artesonado bravazo que no nos dijeron la otra vez con la guía fanática (aunque me pareció buenísima gente). Chévere ah! Me gustó la tercera parte.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las fotos!!! Qué bien captas el Centro Histórico, Manu. Espero ver tu thread fashion muy pronto.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Thread fashion? jajajaja... excelentes las fotos como siempre . Te contratare para mi matrimonio  .


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Una pregunta quizá indiscreta, Manu... ¿Photoshopeaste el cielo en algunas tomas, como en las que prefirió Andrés? Lo menciono porque tienen unos colores poco usuales para el cielo limeño...como ese azul, está muy bonito, tímido, pero muy bonito, no se ve así nomás en Lima.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ :lol: Sin dudas, Manu es buen fotógrafo!! Poquito perfeccionista nomás :sleepy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> Thread fashion? jajajaja... excelentes las fotos como siempre . *Te contratare para mi matrimonio * .


Con cuál de ellos? :lol::lol:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> Con cuál de ellos? :lol::lol:


COn el único


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Que paciencia Imanol para tomar todas esas fotos, chèvere tu thread...kay:*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Una pregunta quizá indiscreta, Manu... ¿Photoshopeaste el cielo en algunas tomas, como en las que prefirió Andrés? Lo menciono porque tienen unos colores poco usuales para el cielo limeño...como ese azul, está muy bonito, tímido, pero muy bonito, no se ve así nomás en Lima.


Haha, las tomas fueron en formato RAW (conocido como "negativo digital", por dar la imagen en crudo, y debido a la alta capacidad de mi sensor produce muy buenas tomas-aunque hay sensores mejores-), por lo que de hecho tiene que haber edicion en Photoshop (porque si no queda como una foto de baja calidad, -leer wikipedia- pero editandola bien queda lejos de cualquier JPG, tiff o PNG).
Si, ,modifique el cielo en algunas xD, es que al tomar en este formato tengo total libertad creativa hehehehe.
Lo mas curioso es que solo la foto del campanario de Santo Domingo de las que mencionaste tiene el cielo "resaltado" mas que photoshopeado en si . (en si algunas tienen el cielo resaltado, solo una es una edicion medio drastica y es la de la foto de "vamos rumbo al convento(...)").
Es que ese dia estaba precioso... a penas lo vi sali a tomar fotos sin pensarlo dos veces. Fue el dia con ese cielo y esos tonos de sol lo que me hizo hacer esta parte 4 . Y el atardecer fue realmente bello.

Para que no se pierdan con lo del formato RAW, aqui :

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAW_(formato)

Ese formato es mil veces mejor que cualquier otro :cheers:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> MoOoOoOOoOoOooostras! Jajajaja, hubieras preguntado cómo se llamaba esa sala con el artesonado bravazo que no nos dijeron la otra vez con *la guía fanática* (aunque me pareció *buenísima gente*). Chévere ah! Me gustó la tercera parte.


Yo nunca dije que no fuera buena gente , pero como dijo Valle "es que la tia esta chalada!" o como dijo Gabriel "No, en verdad era un angel y ahorita esta en el cielo" :lol:
Por cierto, mi ultima guia, tampoco fue muy normal hehehe.... creo que hay un serio problema con los guias de ese convento XDDDDD


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jajajaja... XD!



Imanolsoliman said:


> *Es que ese dia estaba precioso... a penas lo vi sali a tomar fotos sin pensarlo dos veces.* Fue el dia con ese cielo y esos tonos de sol lo que me hizo hacer esta parte 4 . Y el atardecer fue realmente bello.


Hincha!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que dedicacion y pasion por la fotografia ! Me encantaron las fotos !


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias exrexnotex


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos Manuel! La verdad, te luces con la cámara.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias 

PD: No me gustaria que este thread muera sin haber puesto la parte 4 T_T.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ponla de una vez, pues. :colgate:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

sip ... q vnga la 4ta parte!!!!!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Una mitad esta en mi camara, y la otra aun falta tomar :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jajaja duh!!! weeeno ... = postealas px Manuel!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias por la explicación, Imanol. Ahora leo lo del formato RAW.

¡Saludos!!!!! 



Imanolsoliman said:


> Haha, las tomas fueron en formato RAW (conocido como "negativo digital", por dar la imagen en crudo, y debido a la alta capacidad de mi sensor produce muy buenas tomas-aunque hay sensores mejores-), por lo que de hecho tiene que haber edicion en Photoshop (porque si no queda como una foto de baja calidad, -leer wikipedia- pero editandola bien queda lejos de cualquier JPG, tiff o PNG).
> Si, ,modifique el cielo en algunas xD, es que al tomar en este formato tengo total libertad creativa hehehehe.
> Lo mas curioso es que solo la foto del campanario de Santo Domingo de las que mencionaste tiene el cielo "resaltado" mas que photoshopeado en si . (en si algunas tienen el cielo resaltado, solo una es una edicion medio drastica y es la de la foto de "vamos rumbo al convento(...)").
> Es que ese dia estaba precioso... a penas lo vi sali a tomar fotos sin pensarlo dos veces. Fue el dia con ese cielo y esos tonos de sol lo que me hizo hacer esta parte 4 . Y el atardecer fue realmente bello.
> ...


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Excelentes las fotos Imanolsoliman como siempre


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias Alex.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Pon la cuarta parte pues Manuel .


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

La mitad aun falta tomar :lol:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Saldrà para navidad entonces...*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Manu, después de tiempo, qué hermosas las fotos...mis favoritas pues donde salen ustedes (pero eso es subjetivo, jeje), y luego me quedo con la primera, ese techo está ¡wow! me gustaría ver un catálogo y analizar la simbología que contiene, parece que hay varios emblemas ahí. El detalle del edificio Rímac también genial--y la última con el atardecer, un dramático hasta mañana...pero todas las fotos están bellas.

Felicitaciones, una vez más, Manuel artista... :cheers2:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

EXCELENTES fotos.. me gusto bastante la del pasaje de la Plaza San Martin, que bonita es mi ciudad


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Qué barbaro Manuel!!! *Uno se hace anciano esperando tus threads! Ya hasta me había olvidado de ese paseo!!!! ¬¬*
> 
> Las fotos tan chéeeres como siempre!!  La pasamos súper bien ese día..! Y las fotos del monumento de Campo de Marte??!!


:lol: :lol: :lol:

PD. io tmb kiero ver las fotos del Campo de Marte!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

sinceramente espectacular... todas estan para ganar concursos! felicitaciones


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy interesante el tema  gracias por las fotos


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Malditas las ultimas fotos !!!!! me gustaron las del centro civico , si ! me gustaron


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ Aaaajajajaj...Exrex como siempre, taaaannn expresivo en sus comentarios...pero tienes razón, estas fotos están *buenísimas*. :lol:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Amo el centro civico es taaan... tetrico, tiene tanta personalidad xDDDDD


Haha, si! .



J Block said:


> ESPECTACULARES las últimas fotos Manu! Qué interesante nuestra capital...es única.


Es lo que me fascina de Lima, es unica!



kaMetZa said:


> Qué barbaro Manuel!!! Uno se hace anciano esperando tus threads! Ya hasta me había olvidado de ese paseo!!!! ¬¬
> 
> Las fotos tan chéeeres como siempre!!  La pasamos súper bien ese día..! Y las fotos del monumento de Campo de Marte??!!


Haha, es que como te habia dicho x MSN, las habia dejado toditas en Ica y no pude decodificarlas hasta ahora que volvi 
Las del campo de marte no las puse porque es ya de noche, y van a otro thread XD.



Canelita said:


> Manu, después de tiempo, qué hermosas las fotos...mis favoritas pues donde salen ustedes (pero eso es subjetivo, jeje), y luego me quedo con la primera, ese techo está ¡wow! me gustaría ver un catálogo y analizar la simbología que contiene, parece que hay varios emblemas ahí. El detalle del edificio Rímac también genial--y la última con el atardecer, un dramático hasta mañana...pero todas las fotos están bellas.
> 
> Felicitaciones, una vez más, Manuel artista... :cheers2:


Gracias Canelita :happy:! el techo es precioso, es testigo de una epoca en el que todos los techos en Lima estaban pintados y poseian hermosos detalles como este.
El techo esta dedicado en mayor parte a la Virgen de Loreto, y a sus lados presenta a todos los doctores de la Iglesia. Se lee si se sigue todo el techo una oracion que inicia en la pequeña cupula con la inscripcion "Tota Pulchra", y no tiene fin ya que quizas en alguna reforma fue cortado.
El resto de su simbologia seria interesante estudiarlo .


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Buenisimas todas!


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Valio la pena esperar, Imanol bravotas! tus fotos.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

**

II Tres salidas , a lo Microchip Nipon :nuts:, o sea, pequeñas (en terminos fotograficos) XD, ya que fueron con otros propositos, una con mi amiga Mary de la univ. y otra con Naths para ver una exposicion sobre tapadas y otra con Marcos y Naths :happy:!

1. Una esquina, un balcon:










2. Atardecer Art-deco ..










Click aqui para ampliar

3. BVL:










Click aqui para ampliar

4. Castilla:










Click aqui para ampliar

5. Basilica de la Merced. Angulo repetido, razon= es un experimento mixto (camara y decodificado) que hice para darle a la foto un toque especial mediante el decodificado reduciendo las areas de sombra, sin que la foto luzca plana, haber su opinion XD:










6. Plaza San Martin, usando una tecnica similar, pero que no da colores tan vividos, un tanto mas real pero mas opaca:










7. Caos de escalas:










Ahora faltan la III y IV XD!

Estas fotos son un tanto random, no son mis favoritas, porque mas que nada fueron experimentales.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Imanol!! que bonitas fotos, dime que tipo de colores les pones, se ve que son hechas con una camara profesional, hermosas fotos dignas de verse, ya tienes mis votos para el mejor fotografo del año, como podia no entrar a ver tus temas!  hermosas hermosas


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Preciosa Lima! Me encanta la arquitectura neoclasica que se uso a mediados del sigo XX (Plaza San Martin y BVL) es muy elegante y presta atencion a los detalles. Ademas se complementa muy bien con los edificios coloniales. Excelentes fotos!!


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Imanol este thread esta en el foro internacional (si no m equivoco) deleita a los foristas internacionales con estas ultimas fotos tambien px tiene derecho jiji


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohh!!! qué grata sorpresa regresar a tu thread y ver esta actualización, las fotos ... como siempre un orgasmo .... jajaja ... bueno estan bakanes Manuel :colgate:

Me gustan bastante:

La del techo de la casona de Sn Marcos ... uff bravaza

Sn Pedro en blanco y negro ... Mostro!!!

La del Brutalismo del Centro Cívico.

Los detalles del Rímac

La de la foto del grupo con el ñangón de Gonzalo Torres y la ultima ..... 

Salu2!!!   :colgate:

PD: Habían mas en esta pag ... El Balcón, Atardecer Art-Deco, BVL, La Merced y Plaza Sn Martín.
Ahora sip!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres tus últimas fotos Manu! La de la Plaza San Martín y la de la bolsa son mis favoritas! Espero pronto la próxima entrega!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Oooooh! esa foto de la BVL me encanta!!! (esa fue el día del cumple de Marcos no?..) 

sigo esperando las fotos del Campo de Marte :|


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonito Thread Imanol. La calidad es excelente.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Muy bonito Thread Imanol. La calidad es excelente.


Asi es, la calidad fotografica es excelente todo un profesional


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

muy buenos angulos Manuel!!!! me gusto la tercera(BVL) y la de plaza San Martin!!!! muy buenazas tus fotos!!!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Gracias a todos por sus comments !


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me encanta esta: :cheers:
Que calle es?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ La Colmena.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Imanol, buenisimas fotos, sin duda tus fotos tienen mucha arte y tecnica. Gracias por postearlas.:cheers:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Imanol: la sensibilidad que emites por medio de tus fotografías es profunda. Se nota al ver tu obra el amor y la pasión que tienes para esa Lima histórica, eternal, contradictoria. Pero en este thread, por más que me gusten tus fotos de la arquitectura limeña, me han encantado esas fotos dónde muestras la cotidianidad del centro de Lima, es decir su gente, sea alrededor de la Plaza de San Francisco o en el Jirón de la Unión, o en cualquier calle del centro. Ahí sí captas con calidez y para siempre un momento de la vida de Lima. 

Otra cosita: Al principio me gustaban las fotos con efectos especiales, las de blanco y negro con toques en color, pero ahora viéndolos con detenimiento antes de poner este mensaje, me da la impresión que no necesitas de esos trucos para plasmar imágenes cargadas de poder visual. 

De todos modos...

¡Felicidades!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Imanol said:


> Gracias Canelita ! el techo es precioso, es testigo de una epoca en el que todos los techos en Lima estaban pintados y poseian hermosos detalles como este.
> El techo esta dedicado en mayor parte a la Virgen de Loreto, y a sus lados presenta a todos los doctores de la Iglesia. Se lee si se sigue todo el techo una oracion que inicia en la pequeña cupula con la inscripcion "*Tota* Pulchra", y no tiene fin ya que quizas en alguna reforma fue cortado.
> El resto de su simbologia seria interesante estudiarlo.


El nombre de mi mascota :colgate:




Imanol said:


>


:drool:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*III - Con el forista Miguel16 XD, luego se junto KaMeTzA XD. La idea fue enseñarle el centro a Miguel, espero y le haya gustado.

1. Empezamos con una vista de Conde de Superunda:










2. Yendo hacia Santo Domingo:










Click aqui para ampliar

3. Plazuela Santo Domingo:










Click aqui para ampliar

4. Tipica esquinita del centro:










Click aqui para ampliar

5. Jiron Ica? (o Ucayali XD)










Click aqui para ampliar

6. .....










Click aqui para ampliar

7. Plazuela San Agustin, otro experimento XD:










Click aqui para ampliar

8. La Iglesia










Click aqui para ampliar

9. Perspectiva barroca:










10. Hacia el cielo:










Click aqui para ampliar

11. Detalle y sol:










Click aqui para ampliar

12. Conde de Superunda, no es muy bonita la toma, los balcones si XD:










Click aqui para ampliar

13. Azangaro, yendo hacia SF, me gusto este encuentro de volumenes:










14. Rumbo al convento:










Click aqui para ampliar

15. Iglesia del Milagro:










Click aqui para ampliar

16. Palomitas:








17. Paloma posera:








​Y como odio los impares, un bonus track:

18. Monumento:








Ahora falta la IV y finalmente ifotos de Barranco y Miraflores !

Saluts.*


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow manuel! esta III entrega me sorprendio! me encantaron la 2, 17 y en especial la 18! estan preciosas todas las fotos.. ya veo que me perdi de mucho ese dia


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

Whoah! Se dio muito glam con esas fotos!

Como siempre, la calidad es envidiable. ...odio como le tomas fotos a las ratas con alas esas....es tan dificil!  Excelente!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bonitas tomas Manu, me encantaron en especial la paloma posera y el bonus


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me encantaron las últimas, sobretodo la del monumento en el Campo de Marte.  Espero ver las próximas entregas!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenisimas fotos, el monumento del Campo de Marte se luce... el centro hermoso como siempre, seria mejor sin tanto taxi


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hermosas fotos como siempre amigo, siempre el centro de Lima me trae bonitos recuerdos...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

qué arte tienes, bellísimas tus fotos, son de postal.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ya lo habìa dicho:



Inkandrew9 said:


> ... las fotos ... como siempre un orgasmo ....


:cheers:

La 18 es mi favorita


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Imanol said:


> 18. Monumento:


Me quedo con esta.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahí salen los serenos miembros honorarios de la RAE... Todo un gusto hablar con ellos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Manu, he visto esta última entrega varias veces, pero recién encuentro un tiempito para comentar tus fotos...no importa cuántas veces las vea, me vuelve a invadir tal emoción, y es que si para algunos ver Barranco o Miraflores les trae recuerdos, para mí el centro histórico, aparte del Rímac, es lo que me provoca una profunda nostalgia. Me gustó mucho el juego de luz y sombra que has captado en las imágenes, me hace recordar a los atardeceres dominicales cuando se podía disfrutar del derroche visual que ofrece el centro y sus monumentos, sin el barullo y caos de la ciudad, sólo viendo ocasionalmente a los que entraban y salían de las iglesias para acudir a las misas. Esas fotos transmiten la calidez que de seguro emana del fotógrafo que las tomó. 

Y esa última imagen del Campo de Marte, qué belleza amigo...así recordaré siempre a ese monumento. Felicitaciones.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me encanto esta, la ciudad se ve alegra con buena _street life_


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosas fotos, sin lugar a dudas la ciudad de Lima es una ciudad tan hermosa  

:banana::banana::banana: La ciudad de los reyes


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Listo Manuel, para ser actualizado!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*B A R R A N C O - Y - M I R A F L O R E S
​*









1. Empezamos en el parque municipal:








2. 








3. En direccion al puente de los suspiros me encontre con este lindo angelito:








4. Sobre el puente de los suspiros:








5. Bajo el puente:








6. Hacia el mar:








7. La Costa verde:








*Click aqui para ampliar la foto anterior*

8. El canta rana, restaurante barranquino XD:








9. Museo Pedro de Osma:








10. Saenz Peña:









---------











1. Un par de felices "transeuntas":








2. La Avenida Larco:








3. Tomando el micro:








4. Puestito:








5. Hacia el parque kennedy:








6. Champús:








7. El parque:








8. Contraste:








9. Se acaba el dia:








10. La rosa nautica:








Espero y les guste, slds.

Disclaimer: Las fotos, toitas, son tomadas por moi. Por cierto, la foto titular de Miraflores no es de dia xD, pero no tenia otra con titulito de ese distrito.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Están mostras las fotos! Me encantaron las de Barranco. Hace aaaños que no voy al Canta Rana. 

La de la Costa Verde también me gustó bastante. 

Gracias x compartirlas con nosotros, Manu


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Pero qué buenas fotos! Realmente son de lo mejor.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

grandes fotos Manuel..... kay: me gusto sobre todo la de "hacia el mar" y la de las transeuntes...... grande Manuel


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Estas perdiendo plata amigo... todo un profesional, las fotos ni que decirlo: Excelentes!! sobre todo las de Miraflores


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

No me gustó...ME ENCANTÓ! Eres un muy buen fotógrafo, Manuel, no hay palabras para describir el don que tienes para tomar fotos. Sigue así! Excelente thread .


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Ahí salen los serenos miembros honorarios de la RAE... Todo un gusto hablar con ellos


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA xD Vaya día!!










Creo que esta foto la pusiste antes en el UPC no? Siempre me gustó por lo espontánea !

Buenísimas las fotos Manuel!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:drool:

DroOoOooOoOoOOoOl y más drOoOoOoOoOoOooL...

Qué fotazos!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA xD Vaya día!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TOdas tus fotos son geniales manuel!!, eres todo un PRO, pero esta es la mejor!!!, me gusta tu estilo, las fotos quedan mas chevers desaturadas a media canha!
Saludos!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Manuelito  que lindas fotos como siempre tu plasmando todo en tus fotos  

Me encantaron las de Miraflores


----------



## Elantra007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Exclentes fotos. mucha sensibilidad tienes que hacer las fotos, usas en algúnas HDR no?




saludos.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Manu, ya no quiero sonar redundante, así que diré lo siguiente:

Wonderful! Beautiful! (en inglés)
Subarashii! Utsukushii! (en japonés)

Y bueeehhh...realmente aproxima la fotografía como todo un arte, cada imagen es como una obra maestra, con una detallado proceso de post-producción para cada toma, y ahí despliegas tu conocimiento de la tecnología y el diseño gráficos, muy buen trabajo de veras... :bow:

Y noté que te estás venturando más allá de tu fuerte, que es la fotografía religiosa, aunque también hizo presencia, al igual que las estatuas de angelitos que veo que te encantan...pero me maravillaron tus otras fotos, paisajes y lugares ya antes vistos, pero con tu sello personal...

los atardeceres han sido de mis tomas favoritas, y la última foto me ha dejado encantada...ese tono azul violeta me fascina, y la Rosa Náutica se ve tan romántica con esa iluminación...qué lindura...

Gracias por la actualización, saludos mil..... :cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Imanol eres un artista! Muy buenas las fotos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos, me gustó la foto de las chicas abrazándose.
Me llamó la atención ver el obelisco del Paseo Saenz Peña pintajarreado, a quién se le ocurre pintar el mármol?? pobres wvones....



> En direccion al puente de los suspiros me encontre con este lindo angelito


A mi no me vacila las reformas que han hecho por esa parte de Barranco, ese ángel me parece deforme, regordete, sin cuello, la pileta que han puesto por ahi, tambíen me parece tosca.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

No puedo escogar cual es la mejor de las fotos barranquinas, pero de las miraflorinas me gusta bastante La Rosa Nautica. :colgate: Salu2 ... creo que todos esperamos que no sean las unicas fotos que pongas de estos 2 distritos.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas Fotos Imanol, como siempre nos sorpreendes, esas fotos de barranco por las tardes le dan un color especial a sus calles. Gracias por mostrarlas. :cheers:


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

AYAYAYYYYY!!!


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

DIsculpen....AYAYAYYYY


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

aquella foto de la quebrada del pte de los suspiros.. bajando hacia el mar ,,,es demasiado buena..
muy nostalgica pa los q vivimos fuera.....te hace pensar,, en un verano q termina y no volvera .... buaaaa


----------

